
Show HN: Matroschka – A Python steganography tool - vojd
https://github.com/fgrimme/Matroschka
======
adrusi
Since this is a tool for encoding media files, the name conflict with the
multimedia container format [1] might lead to confusion.

[1]: [https://matroska.org/](https://matroska.org/)

~~~
colinbartlett
It might have been better to transliterate "матрёшка" as "matryoshka" rather
than "matroschka". Since ё is a "yo" sound, it seems more phonetically
accurate.

~~~
vojd
Thanks for the comment. Matroschka is the German transliteration.

------
kovek
I wonder what did they hide inside of that drawing of a matryoshka?

------
andyidsinga
cicada 3301 anyone? :)

~~~
penetrarthur
A858 rather

